# Coon dog turned in to Walton county.



## Dennis (Mar 2, 2017)

2 Good looking Walker dog turned in to Walton county animal shelter. It was lost or strayed.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Mar 2, 2017)

Do you have any pictures


----------



## Dennis (Mar 2, 2017)

Pics are on Walton county animal control web site Waltonpets.net


----------

